# Is Fromm a good brand?



## Superbecky (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello, I apologize if this has been asked before. I have a nearly 2 year old Golden who has been on Fromm food since I brought her home at 8 weeks. She has never had a shiny coat, and we also feed her sardines and Brewers Yeast regularly. I've also purchased oil based supplements that were supposed to help.

She also seems to have dry skin in general.

So is your opinion on Fromms good or bad? Her mother was fed California Natural(I think) and the breeder said nothing else about supplements so I don't know if she was on anything else. Her mother had a beautiful coat! Her father is a show champion- so I can't see why my pup can not have a nice coat.

Any advice on different food or supplements that may help her skin and coat? 

Thank you!
Becky


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Although I don't feed Fromm, it is a top food in my opinion. There are several different levels of Fromm including grain free. I'm not sure which one you are feeding, but I know several people on her feed Fromm.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I am feeding my puppy (now 6 months old) Fromm Large Breed Puppy food, and his coat is shiny and soft as well. The food is very good and Rusty enjoys it a lot. Once he is older, I will switch to the grain free foods Fromm has etc.

On a side note, I do feed Rusty apples and pears which are some of his favorite treats. I think apples help with a dog's coats if I remember right.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Fromm makes a solid food but the 4 Star Line is a rip-off. The grain free foods are loaded with powdered, pea protein and very expensive.

The Gold Line is a good solid food as is Fromm Classics.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Fromm is a great food in my opinion. But not all dogs do well on all foods. Some do better on Eukenuba, pro-plan or higher end or even lower end foods. The thing really is to find and feed what works best for your dog.Our new pup comes home on Eukenuba....not my first choice, not my last choice either, but I won't change it if she is doing well on it until I move her to adult food.


----------



## Superbecky (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies, She was on the Gold formula until 4 months ago. We then switched to the 4star Salmon formula Salmon À La Veg dog food - Fromm Family Foods

My Mother-in-law is coming for a visit, she grooms dogs and shows dobermans and poodles. I'll see what she says about the food and coat, I was just looking for advice from other Golden owners.

Thank you!
Becky
http://frommfamily.com/products/four-star/dog/dry/salmon-a-la-veg


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I posted before but I see it didn't show up. I found oxy med shampoo and cream rinse helped my goldens fur and skin. It is made by Tropiclean. Smells very good too. My vet looked at the ingredients and like what was in it. Pretty natural stuff. Allie was so itchy and it helped that too.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I feed Fromm classic adult to my wolfhound... the nice thing about fromm is that they control their own manufacturing facility and that is a big deal to me


----------



## Superbecky (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I feed Fromm to both my guys - Riley gets the 4 Star line but not the grain free type and he has a great coat. Winton is eating the Large Breed Puppy Gold and doing really well on it.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Fromm is a great food. My guys had the best coats on the Duck/Sweet potato--probably the best ever. But, my golden is allergic to *something* in it and I had to discontinue it.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I she spayed? I see a lot of fuzziness in the picture. The coat change that come with the removal of those hormones can be significant. My one spayed girl has a coat quite different from the rest of my crew despite being fed the same diet and getting Omega supplements etc. It is just the way her coat is now because of the spay.


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

Fromm is a good food with a good reputation, but if it isn't doing for your dog what you think it should do, perhaps it is time for a change. Every dog is different, just like every person. If your dog doesn't have the coat you think she should, and you have eliminated things like parasites, then maybe you need to change things up and try something new, even within the Fromm line.


----------



## Superbecky (Nov 30, 2012)

sterregold said:


> I she spayed? I see a lot of fuzziness in the picture. The coat change that come with the removal of those hormones can be significant. My one spayed girl has a coat quite different from the rest of my crew despite being fed the same diet and getting Omega supplements etc. It is just the way her coat is now because of the spay.


Yes, she is spayed. Good point, I'll have to think about it more!


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

I liked Fromm also. The only reason I'm switching is cuz my pup seems to have yeasty ears and the vet wants to try a new food. THe company is all made in the USA. I can't find any other reputable company that is made in the USA (yet)


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

puppydogs said:


> I liked Fromm also. The only reason I'm switching is cuz my pup seems to have yeasty ears and the vet wants to try a new food. THe company is all made in the USA. I can't find any other reputable company that is made in the USA (yet)


Dr. Tim's, and he even discloses the source of the vitamins. Fromm will not which tells me the vitamis are not from the US.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

puppydogs said:


> I liked Fromm also. The only reason I'm switching is cuz my pup seems to have yeasty ears and the vet wants to try a new food. THe company is all made in the USA. I can't find any other reputable company that is made in the USA (yet)


Dr. Tim's and he even discloses where he buys the vitamins. Annamaet is also all US.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I plan on giving Dr. Tim's a try once Rusy is older. He will have 2 or 3 different dry foods for his diet.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine are doing great on FROMM- Just changed them to Surf n'Turf Grain Free and all 4 Happy dance at feeding time. Cozy and Lucy are even skinnying out a little. Hopefully soon they will no longer be Porky Yorkies. 

I think Genetics plays a giant part in coat quality.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Zoey is doing great on fromms


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> Mine are doing great on FROMM- Just changed them to Surf n'Turf Grain Free and all 4 Happy dance at feeding time. Cozy and Lucy are even skinnying out a little. Hopefully soon they will no longer be Porky Yorkies.
> 
> I think Genetics plays a giant part in coat quality.


As does whether or when a dog is neutered and grooming. Dogs with guard coats should never be clipped.


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

Hannah eats Fromm Gold and loves it. We switched her from Three Dog Bakery Adult Chicken a few months ago because her poops were like soft-serve ice cream on that.

We also mix up Honest Kitchen's Perfect Form into a paste with her food - it aids digestion and everything she "leaves outside"  is much smaller and firm, so I feel she's really soaking up the good stuff. Her coat is beautiful, too!


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

Melfice said:


> I am feeding my puppy (now 6 months old) Fromm Large Breed Puppy food, and his coat is shiny and soft as well. The food is very good and Rusty enjoys it a lot. Once he is older, I will switch to the grain free foods Fromm has etc.
> 
> On a side note, I do feed Rusty apples and pears which are some of his favorite treats. I think apples help with a dog's coats if I remember right.


Just wondered why you are waiting to switch your pup to grain-free. My pup has been on FROMM grain-free since I brought him home.



WasChampionFan said:


> Fromm makes a solid food but the 4 Star Line is a rip-off. The grain free foods are loaded with powdered, pea protein and very expensive.
> 
> The Gold Line is a good solid food as is Fromm Classics.


What's wrong with pea protein? I drink pea protein almost daily in my morning protein shake. Lot's of body builders consume pea protein. Pea Protein contains all the essential amino acids (it's a complete protein source). Animal studies show that it is as high as 97.8% digestibility (90% in humans). I'm not particularly a huge fan of Dr. Mercola but I just grabbed this article for quick reference: Pure Pea Protein Powder | Protein Supplements - Mercola.com

Also, in all of the grain-free formulas, a meat source is listed as the first ingredient; they list pea flour somewhere around the 3rd to 5th ingredient. Most other high quality grain forumula foods list their grains as the 3rd to 5th ingredient. Looks like FROMM uses pea protein in place of grains. I'd much rather my dogs eat highly digestible pea protein over poorly digested grain carbohydrates any day.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Fromm uses Pea Protein instead of meat. It is cheap and consumers accept it but in reality it is just another form of corn gluten or any other vegetable concentrate. Pea Protein has the same or more protein per gram as Chicken, Turkey or Lamb Meal and 3 times the protein of fresh chicken,

Earthborn does the same.

Whose says grains are poorly digested by the way? Can I see any evidence you have?

Fromm lists a water-inclusive meat source ahead of Pea Protein in a few formulas.


----------



## msc (Nov 3, 2008)

Other than Dr. Tims what other brands use chicken or turkey as major protein source with limited grains?


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

msc said:


> Other than Dr. Tims what other brands use chicken or turkey as major protein source with limited grains?


Grains limited how? As a source of calories or source of Protein?

Other than oats, whole grains that you would find in dog food are rather low in protein. Barley is a bit higher than rice or corn. Despite what you read whole corn does not have much protein, but it has some high levels of certain amino acids. Rice is rather low in protein.

Any food with 30% total protein without a vegetable concentrate like corn gluten, wheat gluten, rice gluten, pea protein, potato protein will have about 90% protein from animal sources. Foods with about 25% total protein will have about 80% - 85% total protein from animal sources.

I am assuming these examples have meat protein, fish protein and egg protein. Dried egg is very light and often shows up lower in the list but still provides very high levels of protein.

If you are looking for brands that are have low total carbohydrate and are good for most dogs, look at a traditional 30-20 plus or minus type food.

Dr. Tim's Pursuit & Momentum (Momentum has carb profile like Evo)
Annamaet Ultra
Precise Endurance
Eukanuba Premium Performance (excellent value & easy to get)
Native Level 3
Victor Hi-Pro Plus (excellent value)

The first too are more expensive on average, but if you can get Annamaet from a trainer, you will find excellent prices, like $1.30lb. Online, pricey but keep in mind Annamaet Ultra comes in 40lb bags, not 25,28,30lb bags.

Dr. Tim's on Petflow in 44lb bags is a real find @ $1.40lb no tax or shipping. Locally Pursuit is $1.75lb plus tax.

Eukanuba Premium is the easiest to get for most people and is a great choice.

So any on that list will have very low carbohydrate, if fact at or lower than Orijen. There are others that have more fat than 20% but I don't think they are good choices for most dogs. The only way to judge any of these levels is by calories. Higher fat foods with 30% protein will have about the same level of carbohydrate as most grain free foods. Just looking at the label doesn't tell you much because you don't know the weights of each ingredients and some ingredients are very light compared to what they provide, like egg.


----------



## msc (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the help Im trying to switch from Fromm S&T to either Tim's or annamaet


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I was taught in high school, by a vet nutritioniest, that Soy in a dog food makes it a cheap dog food. Given this was +10 years ago.

Yet people can't get enough seem to get enough of Soy.

I figure it is is not good enough for my dogs than is certainly is not good enough for me.

I would take Peas over Soy anyday myself.

Feed whatever works best for you and your pets.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Regarding your question on growing coat, it mainly plays in with genetics and diet, but genetics being the major source. I think Fromm is a great food, and a lot of people who show Goldens use it. 

I find it funny that you want a lusher coat, most pet people don't want that much hair, but rather us show people who need it for the ring


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

I went from Fromm Puppy (loose stool) TOTW (Better, but still loose), to Orijen (Did great), but my Leonberger can not have the High protein of the Orijen. So put my GR on Castor and Pollux Organix grain free. He's doing great, loves it and they sell it on base in the commissary for a fraction of the Orijen cost. The only one not happy about it is my local pet store


----------



## Kelly Brooklyn (Jan 11, 2013)

*5 Treats That Could Make Your Pet Sick*

I don't use Fromm because it is high in carbs. I feed my dog Brooklyn Primal raw. I subscribe to this newsletter and thought you all might like this article about treats that are not good for our dogs. I was surprised because peanut butter is on the list!

5 Treats That Could Make Your Pet Sick


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Kelly Brooklyn said:


> I don't use Fromm because it is high in carbs. I feed my dog Brooklyn Primal raw. I subscribe to this newsletter and thought you all might like this article about treats that are not good for our dogs. I was surprised because peanut butter is on the list!
> 
> 5 Treats That Could Make Your Pet Sick


First post to link to an advertisement?


----------

